# Brewery greeter for the day



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Such a sweet greeter!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great, looks like Chloe had a lot of fun.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

She needs.a tip pouch on her harness.....


----------

